# Cryo of Actinic Keratosis



## Love Coding! (Dec 23, 2008)

I just want an opinion when it comes to cryo on AK's (precancerous lesions).  Would you consider this a "new problem no addt'l work up planned" under table of risk OR "Self limited or Minor problem" (stable, improved or worsening) let say this patient has a continous break out of these.  New lesion, new problem OR established problem worsening?

Thx!

dscoder74, CPC-A


----------



## mati1md1 (Dec 23, 2008)

*AK's*

Established problem worsening


----------

